
Control robots in Minecraft from a web app - dunstad
https://github.com/dunstad/roboserver
======
dunstad
Hey, I've been developing this in my freetime for a while now. The robots are
added into Minecraft by a mod, and they run Lua code. I have an Express
webserver which communicates with the robots using TCP, and relays information
from them to a webpage with websockets. I'm happy to answer any questions!

